# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias Barteri var. Nana



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

*Anubias Barteri var. Nana*



















_Light:_ very low - high

_Growth:_ very slow

_Demands:_ very easy

_Pruning:_ Cut older leaves at base of stem. Cutting older leaves promotes new growth.

_Propagation:_ Cut the rhizome in two or more pieces, better if cut pieces already have signs of new growth showing and well rooted. I usually cut the rhizome while plant is rooted and wait a month or so until new growth is showing from the cut pieces, then I pull them out.

_Planting:_ Can be planted in substrate, on wood, stone or just about anywhere else. The rhizome must remain uncovered at all times. Rooting is slow but strong, use fishing line or similar to attach to objects until plant grips itself. Not a good idea to move this plant around too much as rooting is very slow.

_Experience:_ Leaves last a long time and usually need to be cut due to algae growth rather than old age. Heavy pruning of old leaves helps promote new leaves and new growth from the rhizome. Easier to keep clean of algae in lower lit tanks or shaded by taller plants. It will flower under water however I'm not sure what promotes it to flower. I have yet to have one flower in my high light tank but several have flowered in the low light setups. Not sure why but it could be due to differences in the substrate as my low light tanks have very rich substrates.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

*Anubias Barteri var. Nana*



















_Light:_ very low - high

_Growth:_ very slow

_Demands:_ very easy

_Pruning:_ Cut older leaves at base of stem. Cutting older leaves promotes new growth.

_Propagation:_ Cut the rhizome in two or more pieces, better if cut pieces already have signs of new growth showing and well rooted. I usually cut the rhizome while plant is rooted and wait a month or so until new growth is showing from the cut pieces, then I pull them out.

_Planting:_ Can be planted in substrate, on wood, stone or just about anywhere else. The rhizome must remain uncovered at all times. Rooting is slow but strong, use fishing line or similar to attach to objects until plant grips itself. Not a good idea to move this plant around too much as rooting is very slow.

_Experience:_ Leaves last a long time and usually need to be cut due to algae growth rather than old age. Heavy pruning of old leaves helps promote new leaves and new growth from the rhizome. Easier to keep clean of algae in lower lit tanks or shaded by taller plants. It will flower under water however I'm not sure what promotes it to flower. I have yet to have one flower in my high light tank but several have flowered in the low light setups. Not sure why but it could be due to differences in the substrate as my low light tanks have very rich substrates.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

The "plastic plant" that grows. Easily collects
algae on the older leaves when exposed to high
light or if the system is unestablished. A rich
substrate helps boost the growth and vigor
of these plants if it is planted in the 
substrate.

Great plant to use as an epiphyte on driftwood.
Simply tie the plant to the piece of wood
with a piece of fishing line, and it will eventually attach itself.

All in all, a great plant for the novice aquatic
gardener, a low light setup, or the aquascaper
-- plenty of uses!










-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Heres a pic to go with the specs. More to come

Hawk


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My Anubias barteri var. nana "singapore"









Larger image..


----------

